# CODEC einer AVI-Datei herausfinden



## cwangnick (12. September 2004)

Hallo,
habe mit dem Ulead Videostudio 5.0 SE  oder LE meine Hi8-Videos über meine Firewire-Karte als AVI-Files digitalisiert. Leider lassen sich die Files zwar abspielen, aber nicht mit anderer Videosoftware (Studio 8) weiterbearbeiten. Die ULEAD Software habe ich verkauft, da sie mir zu wenig Möglichkeiten bot, aber das Problem hatte ich schon ,als die Software noch installiert war.

Auch die CODEC-Suche mit G-Spot brachte kein Ergebnis. Habe eine "kleine" AVI-Datei mal frech mit WORD geöffnet und konnte das Schlüsselwort "vids" auch nicht finden. Bei anderen AVI-Dateien, die ich mit Studio 8 erstellt habe, konnte ich es finden.
Mir scheint, dass die Ulead-Files gar keine CODEC-Information enthalten oder irre ich mich da?

Stream Type ist "Multipart OpenDML AVI"
Video Src Type ist "dvsd"

Weiß jemand Rat?

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Gumbo (12. September 2004)

Falls du ein Programm suchst, das den Video Codec ermittelt, könnte ich dir AVIcodec anbieten.


----------



## cwangnick (12. September 2004)

Hallo Gumbo,
danke für den Tipp. Konnte zumindest jetzt herauskriegen, dass meine neuen Studio 8 Dateien eigentlich den gleichen CODEC benutzen: "Sony Digital Video"

Was mich stutzig macht ist, dass bei den Ulead-Files keine Auflösung/Bildseitenverhältnisse angegeben sind.

Was sagt uns das?

Viele Grüße,

Carsten


----------

